# USAF vehicle breaks record for hypersonic flight



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

USAF vehicle breaks record for hypersonic flight.

*An experimental aircraft has set a record for hypersonic flight, flying more than 3 minutes at Mach 6 - six times the speed of sound.*

SCRAMjet technology, i.e. supersonic combustion ramjet.

-- Tom


----------



## techkid (Sep 2, 2004)

Mach 6... that's not just break-neck speed, more like "laminated to the wall" speed.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Not unlike the dude in the chair listening to music blasting away from two humongous speakers, eh?

-- Tom


----------

